# Diamond Memory Lane v.1



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I picked up one of these fine Canadian delay pedals a few weeks ago from a site member. Honestly, I had never tried one and totally based my purchase on what I had read and seen in online demos. Thankfully, I am very pleased with my purchase and am really liking this pedal.

After messing with it as much as I have had time for, I am curious to know how other people have been using their Memory Lanes. Unfortunately I haven't had enough time to loop it into my set up nor have yet to use it live or at a jam. I am still debating on whether I am going to use this as an "always on" pedal or more for clean arpeggios etc.. 

Does anyone use this pedal in their amp's effects loop? Does anyone know if Diamond will still perform the dotted eighth note mod?


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I picked one up 6 months ago and I just love it for live use. It sits beside my timefactor and while I love the timefactor for how flexable it is, the memory lane is just so musical and sits so well in most mixes. I probably use both pedals equally... which is amazing considering the timefactor has 40+ presets of different delays and the memory lane I essentially use for one sound.

I run them in front of my amp because I don't have an effects loop. No problems there, but I've never ran an amp where I run stuff through the loop, so maybe I don't know what I'm missing? Last I checked, diamond will still do the dotted eighth mod.









(can you tell that I enjoy the diamond stuff?)


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

take off the Eventide and the tuner and that's a truly Canadian board!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

The problem I have noticed with analog delays is that the repeat trails tend to magnify significantly from clean to dirty provided a dirt pedal is before the delay and in front of the amp. If you have your pedal set to a preferred volume and then stomp a gained out lead for example, quite often the repeats become much less subtle. The idea of having a delay after all gain stages and the amp drive channel is so that the delay remains consistent in terms of volume. I have yet to try this on my amp as I have been busy this week with work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's because signal quality in an analog delay declines with number of stages traversed and clock rate. If you have a typical delay set for 350msec, and roughly 6 repeats before fade-out, that signal has passed through 24576 stages under the worst possible conditions. You lose a lot of fidelity that way.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is what I have been using in my set up:

guitar>distortion pedal>delay pedal>amplifier

I generally go in clean and pop on the amp's drive channel combined with the distortion pedal for leads. The delay repeats dramatically increase in volume when switched into the drive channel. I assume this is because of the gain from the drive channel being after the delay. To remedy this, I was thinking of trying:

guitar>distortion pedal>amplifier w/ delay in effects loop


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I tested my theory this afternoon. Much better. The delay trails stayed at a consistent level as opposed to increasing when adding more dirt from the amp.


----------

